# Mange or Chiggers NOT



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

When it comes to some specific Spanish words I lack understanding. I stared out thinking my dog had mange. Then I thought I understood from the local that she had chiggers. When my wife, a native Spanish language speaker, got here I asked here I asked her to find out if I understood correctly.

I didn't understand correctly. She had what is known as Torselo. It is a fly whose larva bury under the skin. It is found in the tropics on people and animals.

The guy across the street, who owns lots of horses, pigs and cattle gave me a spray. I'm on the third day of a spray called Larvicid. The spray is working great.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

creative name#-o.....Larvi- for the larvae, cid,cide to kill.....Larvicid..;-). glad it is working for you, your dog must feel better!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mo Earle said:


> creative name#-o.....Larvi- for the larvae, cid,cide to kill.....Larvicid..;-). glad it is working for you, your dog must feel better!!


I'm not sure she ever showed any symptoms other than hair loss and a bit of swelling, Mo. She wasn't acting sick at all. She went nuts with the man that sprayed her the first dose on Sunday. I was holding her muzzle as tight as I could and she still broke loose and tried to bite him.

What a ungrateful little bitch! :evil:


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"What a ungrateful little bitch!














"

_she is a REAL dog right.... Mal or a Dutchie....love them with attitude!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Interesting Lee. Horseflys do that. The first time I saw it, it was on a pup. Had a big bump below the eye on the side of the muzzle. Don't recall any haire lass. When I squeezed it, part of what looked like a maggot popped out. Learned to leave them alone since once the larve leaves it is done.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I looked up torselo on the internet. What ever product (spray) they had to fight the problem did great. No run down the hill to the vet and a great time at the pulperia Sunday morning buying beer as a thank you for the diagnosis and medication. =D>

This all took place in front of the pulperia and everyone had a great laugh watching the poor guy almost get bit.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

The correct spelling is TORSALO not the way I spelled it on previous posts. I'll get this right someday!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

We used to call them warbles on cows, I don't know if that's the same thing though. I can remember popping them with my fingers :-&


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Bot flies!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

yep--bot flies. nasty boogers.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bot flies, basty little nastards. However, the mere mention of the word chigger sends shivers through my body. I was hospitalized once (4 days) because of an infection in my body trying to fight off chiggers. 

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-o "CHIGGERS" !!!
Rather have Bot flies...or ticks......or snake bite then them nasty litte red bugs.


----------

